# Nipples for Lansinoh Bottles?



## Stugroupie (Aug 19, 2003)

I have this Lansinoh Manual Breastpump (it was brand new & free!). It uses these "milk storage bottles".

I can't find Lansinoh brand nipples to fit the bottles anywhere! Does anyone know what nipples *will* fit the bottles??? I would prefer to just buy nipples and save the money buying more bottles as I really only need a couple anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## lmj928 (Apr 24, 2008)

I also have these bottles, and they will work with any standard bottle nipple/ring (gerber, evenflo, etc) but I think the best one availablel right now is the Medela bottle nipple - you can even get them at Target, a 3 pack for about $4 something. They have a wide base and a long nipple which I think works better for breastfed babies. I haven't used these myself as they hadn't come out with them when my now 2 yr old was still in the bottle stage, but we did use the evenflo, etc standard nipples and found that there was just not a good enough venting system for them to work well (a really strong vaccuum would build up while he was trying to drink them). Not sure if the Medela ones are better in this way, but I have read lots of good reviews.


----------



## Stugroupie (Aug 19, 2003)

Thank you!! Off to the store...


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

pp is correct, but I think that the medela slowflow nipples are still pretty fast flow. I like the evenflo purely comfi slow flow nipples.

great score on the free breastpump!


----------

